# Καναρίνια > Ράτσες > Χρώματος >  Λευκά καναρίνια

## dimitris b

Εχθές πήρα ένα ζευγάρι λευκά καναρινια Τι θα πρεπει να προσεξω σε σχεση με την διατροφη τους μιας και είναι η πρωτη φορα που εχω λευκα?

----------


## δημητρα

να τα χαιρεσαι, αν το ζευγαρι τηρει τους κανονες για τα λευκα. θα πρεπει να τους δινεις περισσοτερη βιταμινη Α καθως και χρειαζονται περισσοτερο φως απο τα αλλα καναρινια. αυτα νομιζω ειναι τα πιο σημαντικα. να τα προσεχεις γιατι ειναι ευαισθητα σε σχεση με τα σκουροχρωμα

----------


## lefteris13

Τα λευκα καναρινια εχουν αυξημενες απαιτησεις σε βιταμινη Α την οποια παρεχεις μεσω καποιων τροφων ή  σκευασμα-συμπληρωμα βιταμινης Α στο νερο...   http://www.alop.gr/forum/index.php?topic=37.0 http://petbirds.gr/forum/t16986/ http://petbirds.gr/content/60/  διαβασε τα ολα αυτα, μαλλον θα σε καλυψουν

----------


## panagiotis7

καλησπερα εγω που εχω ενα ασπρο μονο κ τα αλλλα 8 ειναι διαφορετικων χρωμματων τι πρεπει να κανω?

----------


## lefteris13

> καλησπερα εγω που εχω ενα ασπρο μονο κ τα αλλλα 8 ειναι διαφορετικων χρωμματων τι πρεπει να κανω?


τα χεις ολα μαζι;

----------


## panos70

τα λευκα τι λευκα ειναι κυριαρχα η υπολειπομενα ; δλδ ειναι ολολευκα η εχουν ενα δυο κιτρινα φτερακια στα φτερα πτησεις;

----------


## δημητρα

> τα λευκα τι λευκα ειναι κυριαρχα η υπολειπομενα ; δλδ ειναι ολολευκα η εχουν ενα δυο κιτρινα φτερακια στα φτερα πτησεις;


ελπιζω αυτο να σε βοηθησει

[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]

απο την σελιδα του κ.μακη

----------


## Silentpanther

ωραια και στις δυο περιπτωσεις δεν πρεπει να τα χεις με αλλα χρωματος μαζί?

----------


## jk21

αν παρεχει καθημερινα υψηλες ποσοτητες φυσικης πηγων βιταμινης Α εισαι οκ .να δινεις και 1 φορα την εβδομαδα μεχρι την περιοδο της προετοιμασιας πολυβιταμινη με βιταμινη Α μεσα της και εισαι οκ .μετα αν το ζευγαρωσεις σιγουρα πρεπει πολυ πιο συχνα ,αλλα τοτε θα μιλησουμε πιο συγκεκριμενα .αν εχεις σκοπο να το ζευγαρωσεις ,πρεπει να σε απασχολησει εγκαιρα και με ποιο ειναι οκ και αξιζει να το κανεις 

Μπροκολο ,καροτο ,σπανακι ,σεσκουλο ,κοκκινη πιπερια ειναι χορταρικα που καποιο απο ολα ,πρεπει σε λογικη ποσοτητα να του δινεις (και ευρυτερα και στα αλλα ) καθημερινα ,σταδιακα βεβαια αυξανομενα ,αν δεν τους εχεις ηδη συνηθισει .τρεις φορες την πρωτη εβδομαδα και καθε εβδομαδα και μια παραπανω μερα ,μεχρι να φτασεις στις 7 στα 7

----------


## δημητρα

> αν παρεχει καθημερινα υψηλες ποσοτητες φυσικης πηγων βιταμινης Α εισαι οκ .να δινεις και 1 φορα την εβδομαδα μεχρι την περιοδο της προετοιμασιας πολυβιταμινη με βιταμινη Α μεσα της και εισαι οκ .μετα αν το ζευγαρωσεις σιγουρα πρεπει πολυ πιο συχνα ,αλλα τοτε θα μιλησουμε πιο συγκεκριμενα .αν εχεις σκοπο να το ζευγαρωσεις ,πρεπει να σε απασχολησει εγκαιρα και με ποιο ειναι οκ και αξιζει να το κανεις 
> 
> Μπροκολο ,καροτο ,σπανακι ,σεσκουλο ,κοκκινη πιπερια ειναι χορταρικα που καποιο απο ολα ,πρεπει σε λογικη ποσοτητα να του δινεις (και ευρυτερα και στα αλλα ) καθημερινα ,σταδιακα βεβαια αυξανομενα ,αν δεν τους εχεις ηδη συνηθισει .τρεις φορες την πρωτη εβδομαδα και καθε εβδομαδα και μια παραπανω μερα ,μεχρι να φτασεις στις 7 στα 7


μια διευκρινιση μονο, στο μπροκολο να δινεις τα φυλλα εχουν 77.000 βιτ α εναντι 3.000 του ανθου, με καλο πλυσιμο βεβαια. επειδη εχω και εγω λευκα κυριε δημητρη(jk21) καθημερινα χορταρικα και τωρα στην συντηρηση, λετε? η καταλαβα λαθος?

----------


## jk21

σωστοτατη η επισημανση για τα φυλλα του μπροκολου !

συντηρηση ειναι η μειωση των λιπαρων στη διατροφη των πουλιων .η προσθηκη ακομα περισσοτερων χορταρικων (ειναι και ο καιρος τους ... ) βοηθα ακομα περισσοτερο στην ουσιαστικη συντηρηση  ,γιατι οι φυτικες τους ινες ,οπως διογκωνονται απεπτες στο στομαχι ,δινουν αισθηση χορτασμου και μειωση της ληψης πολλων σπορων και εν τελη διαιτα με παραλληλη μη στερηση των καθημερινων υδατοδιαλυτων αναγκαιων βιταμινων Β (που δεν αποθηκευονται και υπαρχει συνεχης αναγκη τους ) .ποτε μου δεν στερω τα πουλια απο χορταρικα .καθε μερα .αυτες τις μερες εχω κανει μια καλη καβατζα με ταραξακο απο καποιο παρκο (καλα πλυμμενο μπολικα χερια ) και καθε μερα γινεται παρτυ ! κανενα πυρωμα ,κανενα ξεπουπουλιασμα .στη φυση δεν ειναι παραλογο να ειναι φουλ τα χορταρικα στη φυση ,ωστε να πηγαινουμε κοντρα σε αυτο .... και μην ακουσω απο καποιους οτι τα πουλια ειναι σποροφαγα και δεν τρωνε χορταρικα στη φυση ,γιατι θα βαλω παλι την επιθεση σμηνους καρδερινων σε σεσκουλα !

----------


## δημητρα

δεν ξερω παντα τα φοβομουν τα χορταρικα, λενε οτι προκαλουν διαρροια σε συχνη χρηση(δεν εχω παρατηρησει). εγω παντως τους βαζω 2 φορες μπροκολο και ραδικι(αμα βρω) και 1 φορα αυγοτροφη για ασπρα(οχι εμποριου), μεχρις στιγμη δοξα τον θεο καλα ειναι.

υγ και εγω βαζω ταραξακο αλλα αποξηραμενο στην αυγοτροφη, αποξηραμενος ομως αραγε οφελει?

----------


## jk21

σαφως και ωφελει και ο αποξηραμενος .σιγουρα ειναι καποια στοιχεια μειωμενα σε σχεση με τον φρεσκο αλλα και ετσι ειναι μια χαρα ! 

διαρροια ειναι η κουτσουλια οπου στερεο και υγρο μερος ειναι σχεδον μια μαζα ,ακανονιστα .

υδαρη κουτσουλια ειναι η κουτσουλια με κεντρικο στερεο μερος σχετικα σχηματισμενο και με πολλα υγρα τριγυρω .αυτο προκαλουν τα χορτα λογω του νερου που εχουν και ειναι απολυτα φυσιολογικο ,οταν οφειλεται σε αυτα 

http://www.exoticpetvet.net/avian/droppings.html

Many people falsely conclude that feeding small birds (such as budgies, lovebirds and cockatiels) greens or fruits will cause diarrhea. The higher water content in the fruits and vegetables will cause a bird to urinate more, which is often mistaken for diarrhea

αυτη την εποχη στις λαικες υπαρχει μπροκολο ,σπανακι ,σεσκουλο (ή παζι ή γουλα αναλογα με την περιοχη ) ,ραδικι ,ζωχοι ,κοκκινες πιπεριες και συντομα τσουκνιδα

----------


## jk21

γνωστο σκευασμα για το συκωτι ,περιεχει αποξηραμενο ταραξακο και καποια αλλα φυτα 

http://www.geavet.com/pdf/PRODUCT%20...M%20FALCON.pdf

----------


## Newone

Μια απορία, έστω ότι έχω ένα ζευγάρι με λευκό κυρίαρχο και κόκκινο έντονο, σε ένα πινακάκι βρήκα πως αυτός ο συνδιασμός δίνει 50% πορτοκαλί και 50% λευκά κυρίαρχα πουλιά.
Τα λευκά που θα βγουν απο αυτή τη γέννα θα έχουν "καθαρά" χαρακτηριστικά και θα θεωρούνται της ράτσας;Αν στη συνέχεια ζευγαρώσει το λευκό απο αυτή τη γέννα με άλλο "καθαρό" κόκκινο το χρώμα των μικρών πάλι θα παίξει 50-50 η αλλάζει λόγο των γονιδίων του λευκού;


Ελπίζω να καταλάβατε τι θέλω να πω, τώρα τα μαθαίνω για τις ράτσες/χρώματα κτλ και τα έχω μπερδεμένα στο κεφάλι μου!Ψάχνω μήπως πάρω νέο ζευγαράκι 
Για λευκό κυρίαρχο τι ταίρι θα προτείνατε ώστε να δώσει ωραία πουλάκια;

----------


## lagreco69

Κωνσταντινε δες εδω Η κληρονομικότητα στα καναρίνια (ένα άρθρο του Δ. Μώκα ). 




> Μια απορία, έστω ότι έχω ένα ζευγάρι με λευκό  κυρίαρχο και κόκκινο έντονο, σε ένα πινακάκι βρήκα πως αυτός ο  συνδιασμός δίνει 50% πορτοκαλί και 50% λευκά κυρίαρχα πουλιά.
> Τα λευκά που θα βγουν απο αυτή τη γέννα θα έχουν "καθαρά" χαρακτηριστικά  και θα θεωρούνται της ράτσας;Αν στη συνέχεια ζευγαρώσει το λευκό απο  αυτή τη γέννα με άλλο "καθαρό" κόκκινο το χρώμα των μικρών πάλι θα  παίξει 50-50 η αλλάζει λόγο των γονιδίων του λευκού;


Εαν προκειται για καθαρα καναρινια χρωματος, που εχουν καθαρα γονιδια και οχι για κοινα που απλα ετυχε απο μπερδεμενα γονιδια να γεννηθουν λευκα κυριαρχα και κοκκινα. τοτε ναι θα ακολουθησουν την γραμμη τους και θα βγαζουν καθαρους και αναμενομενους συνδιασμους. 




> Για λευκό κυρίαρχο τι ταίρι θα προτείνατε ώστε να δώσει ωραία πουλάκια;


Για εμενα ο καλυτερος συνδιασμος ειναι, λευκο κυριαχο με λευκο υπολειπομενο. θα παρεις 50% κιτρινα και 50% λευκα κυριαρχα και ολα φορεις υπολειπομενου. 

Δεν πρεπει! να γινεται ο συνδιασμος, λευκο κυριαρχο με λευκο κυριαρχο, οι νεοσσοι τους, θα εχουν 25% θνησιμοτητα.

----------


## Newone

Αυτόν τον πίνακα είχα υπόψιν μου  :winky: 
Στην κατηγορία κόκκινα/κίτρινα να υπολογίζω και τα αντίστοιχα μωσαικά;

----------


## alexd

να τα χαιρεσαι!

----------

